# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  What are your views on piracy?

## WintersTale

Either music, movies, or books...what say you?

I have a love/hate relationship with piracy. It is great to get things that are out of print, or hard to find, easily. I downloaded the first three Lou Christie albums, and those were vinyl rips of high quality.

That being said, I think it is terrible when someone downloads, and then doesn't buy. I always buy, or go see the movie.

----------


## Trendsetter

Nothing wrong with it, unless it's copyrighted content. Entertainers still make their money in other ways, anyway.

----------


## CityofAngels

I'm for it. Screw Big Media.

----------


## sanspants

Yeah. I'll buy stuff from small-time artists and whatnot, but I have no problem with pirating movies and TV shows.

----------


## CeCe

As long as your not reselling it. Whats the problem?

----------


## Skippy

Piracy is fuuuuun!  :XD:

----------


## colleen

Just call me Pirate Captain Colleen!

----------


## Coffee

I download TV shows and movies all the time, but if I reaaally really like something and I'm likely to watch it again, I will buy it. Same with music. I'll download a couple of songs, if I like what I hear then I'll buy the album.

----------


## WineKitty

I don't know how to "pirate" media.   I pay for things like music and movies and such.  I am not necessarily opposed to it.  But I think the companies and artists should be making something from it.  I wish they would meet in the middle and lower the prices of buying music for downloads etc.

----------


## WintersTale

What gets me is that the new Batman movie is $14.99 from the iTunes store.

That same Batman movie is available, 3 days earlier than the US release date, in The Pirate Bay, for free. 

I haven't downloaded it yet, but it's tempting....

----------


## WineKitty

The Pirate Bay?  Isn't there some danger of being tracked or am I just the clueless old lady my son seems to think I am? ;b

----------


## Marleywhite

Stealing is fun. I stopped caring long time ago  :Tongue:

----------


## CityofAngels

> The Pirate Bay?  Isn't there some danger of being tracked or am I just the clueless old lady my son seems to think I am? ;b



In your Bittorrent client user settings hit the Force Encryption option.

----------


## Katie

> What gets me is that the new Batman movie is $14.99 from the iTunes store.
> 
> That same Batman movie is available, 3 days earlier than the US release date, in The Pirate Bay, for free. 
> 
> I haven't downloaded it yet, but it's tempting....




downloaded, so worth it

----------


## WintersTale

What the hell...

----------


## CeCe

All you are going to jail now  :Mega Shock:

----------


## Trendsetter

> downloaded, so worth it



I feel like downloading it too, lol

----------


## JustAShadow

> Yeah. I'll buy stuff from small-time artists and whatnot, but I have no problem with pirating movies and TV shows.



Same here.

----------


## Prodigy

Too poor otherwise I would at-least buy SOME, lol. D:

----------


## Koalafan

Use to but felt like a major dick and started paying up  :Tongue: . I could go on a huge rant on how I feel about the RIAA and the copyright laws in particular but I'll spare it lol

----------


## Yellow

I don't have a lot of money, no credit card, and I hate going out so I do resort to downloading something every once in a while  ::

----------


## Denise

^ Same. Need a job to have a credit card, which I don't have. Need a credit card to pay the 0.10$ to legally acquire individual songs, which I don't have. I'd need money loaded into the credit card if I had one - Which I've spent on food.

Yo-ho Yo-ho a pirate's life for meee

----------


## Denise

> i think it should be banned. It produce bad effect on high quality things.



It's already banned  :Tongue: 

Hence the term Piracy as opposed to merely File Sharing

----------


## WintersTale

Ban it, and it won't go away. 

The issue is providing the goods for a streaming fee, like Netflix and Spotify. Spotify already cured music piracy, but Netflix still has some catching up to do.

----------


## onawheel

I'm ok with it, if one can afford to buy the item then buy it if you can't afford it then you have two choices... d/l or go without. Some people seem to think the right thing to do would be to not d/l and go without but that to me is just plain silly ..just listening/watching for free is showing a form of support to the artist. It is ultimately better than nothing/going without.

----------


## JustGaara

I used to download any and everything. Music, movies, shows, software... I just stopped earlier this year though. I think I'm one of the few people for whom actual repercussions are a successful deterrent from piracy. They weren't real to me before, but now with this whole warnings from ISPs thing, I just don't want to chance it. 

I'm really tempted to though... I want to get my Spanish Rosetta Stone back.

----------


## WintersTale

^ I feel the same way. I just don't want to chance it.

----------


## Daniel

i dont see anything wrong with it as long as your not reselling it.

----------

